# Need a medicine



## bina1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello, I am using this way of communication as a last chance to find Vitamin D for my baby.She is 4 months old and i need this vitamin D from another country, not from Egypt.Please if smo will travel soon and come back within 1 month contact me, e-mail: [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Very odd request about vitamin D. I had two Egyptian friends ask me for Vitamin D within the past few weeks.


----------



## bina1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks, i will call them.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is an unusual supplement as vitamin D prevents rickets.


----------



## bina1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

yes, i know, that's why i need this vitamin, no matter that here is sunny, she doesn't go out every day, so i need it urgent.But up to now i can't find any except the egyption , and it snot good at all.Thats why i want to supply it from any another country.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Would it not be easier to take her out daily?
I know alot of women who wear the niqab suffer from a lack of vitamin D


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Vitamin D can be purchased in medicine form but it is NEVER anywhere near as good as the Vitamin D that sunlight provides naturally!!!! The synthetic stuff is useless!!!! You should spend 10 minutes outside every day to give yourself a good and proper dose


Jo xxx


----------

